# Tuskegee Airmen P-51C on her feet again.



## Bucksnort101 (May 8, 2009)

Rebuild of the Minnesota Wings P-51C Mustang commemorating the Tuskegee Airmen is back on her legs again. I was at the public unveiling of this aircraft several years ago, stood on the edge of the runway as she made low level passes for the small crowd. It was a beautiful sight. Unfortunately she crashed just over a year later (if memory serves me correctly), aircraft was nearly destroyed, and tragically the pilot and main supporter of the Red Tail Project, Don Hines was killed in the crash.
Several years later the project appear to be well on track to making this special P-51 airworthy again. Can't wait to see her in the air again.

The Red Tail Project


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 9, 2009)

Nice siggy Buck Snort!


----------



## evangilder (May 9, 2009)

Glad to see that one back in the air again!


----------



## Messy1 (May 9, 2009)

Looks great! thanks for the info! Looks like the plane is coming along nicely.


----------



## Micdrow (May 9, 2009)

Thats great news, here are a couple of pictures I had taken before it had crashed.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 11, 2009)

I remember that show Micdrow. Minnesota CAF Wings annual show at thier headquarters. Remember that DC-2 (I think) in the background. Seems to to me there was a Super Corsair in the Red and White Racing colors there as well that weekend.
Sure do miss those shows, nothing for a decent airshow in Minnesota for a while now.


----------



## ccheese (May 11, 2009)

It's always a good thing when another "warbird" get's back on her feet. 
Pretty soon she will be where she belongs...... back in the air.

Charles


----------



## Micdrow (May 13, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I remember that show Micdrow. Minnesota CAF Wings annual show at thier headquarters. Remember that DC-2 (I think) in the background. Seems to to me there was a Super Corsair in the Red and White Racing colors there as well that weekend.
> Sure do miss those shows, nothing for a decent airshow in Minnesota for a while now.



Sorry Bucksnort,

Never been to a CAF wings airshow. Those where taken at the EAA. Its pretty much the only airshow I get to and this may be the first time in 10 years I may miss it.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 14, 2009)

Wow, it looks just like a picture I took several years ago over at Fleming Field a few years back so I just assumed that's where it was. 
Never been to the EAA show, but will someday just not this year. Thunder over Michigan show is top on my list though.


----------

